# Mystery African Cichlids?



## OCTOhalie (Mar 25, 2014)

(Previously posted in two other forums)I have googled my fingers off and I simply cannot figure out exactly what these are. I went to a "family owned" lfs and the guy had ordered "assorted African cichlids". There were these, an orange looking one similar to the yellow one and a doodoo brown/green looking one more similar to the blue one in my photos. I am new to cichlids so my knowledge is slim but growing. I just want to know exactly what these are now while juveniles so I can take care of them properly. I took the best photos I could with them being so small and fast. I have a few more that I can post as well but these were the best IMPO. Thank you!
*c/p**H2*Conf*


The yellows are mostly yellow with some very light grey vertical lines. Their mouths are a bit rounded.



The blues also have the vertical gray/black lines but are more prominent than on the yellow ones. The larger one (this one) has gotten black trim on the tips of his back and lower fins.


----------

